# Death Tank...



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought it would be fit to put all three of my boys in the same thread as they were all killed by the "Death Tank".

First I lost Julius, the DTHM. He was stunning, active, confident, and wonderful. I had him for about a month and felt just as bonded to him as I did with my very first betta, Abacus, years ago. I would just sit next to him and read, so that he may interact with me, and I him.
One day I came home and found him unresponsive and barely breathing. I quickly changed his water and gave him some overall health like meds. He died two hours later...

After Julius passing the tank lay empty. I decided to get another betta. Enter Nero, the DT marble. He was grouchy, bossy, and lived up to his name as a little terror. He was so beautiful and I felt like I could begin to heal....
Two days later I found him dead. Now I had a tragic clue as to why Julius died. It was something in that tank. It was the only link the two otherwise healthy fish had in common. I deep cleaned absolutely everything in the tank and the tank itself. I even cleaned the snail, Brutus, who has taken residence in the death tank (and for some reason has been going strong this whole time).

With the tank disinfected I cautiously brought home yet another new betta. Hadrian, a DTHM who had the ability to change colors. He looked almost like a flower. He was active and loved his pellets. I felt better, he was active and amazing and I actually thought this time I had successfully rid the tank of whatever it was that was taking the lives of it's occupants.
This morning I found Hadrian dead. I am so mad and lost right now. I feel like it is my fault, I put them all in harms way and they paid the ultimate price. I still have no idea what keeps killing them, and at such speed. I feel that I should scrap the setup all together. I would hate for this retched tank to take yet another life.

I am so sorry, Julius, Nero, and Hadrian. I thought I could keep you all safe and healthy. I was wrong. 

Here they are.
Julius:



Nero:



Hadrian:


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry for your losses. I had a death tank too and threw the rotten thing in the garbage.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

My heart sank when I saw you'd posted in here again. I vote for an exorcism and scrapping it, if you can afford it. Deathtank needs to not take anymore fish from you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have gotten rid of that tank. I know I would rather start all over again buying a whole new setup rather than risking more lives trying to figure out what was wrong with it. I am just glad to be rid of that dark cloud. :/


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry about your fish.that is so frustrating. good luck in the future. i like the emperor names btw.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

sandybottom said:


> sorry about your fish.that is so frustrating. good luck in the future. i like the emperor names btw.


 Thank you. Unfortunately this death tank episode made me go through names quite fast. In total it took 4 bettas lives, so that added to my list a bit. I have had Caligula, Claudius, Tiberius, Vespasian, Trajan, Caracalla, Julius, Augustus, Vitellius, Nero, Hadrian, and Nerva. The tank killed Julius, Nero, Hadrian, and Nerva. :/


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

geez,i hope caligula did not live up to his name.lol.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

sandybottom said:


> geez,i hope caligula did not live up to his name.lol.


 Caligula was actually the most shy betta I have ever had. lol


----------

